# Chanterelle question?



## Radar420 (Oct 7, 2004)

So I have a question for those more knowledgeable in these areas than I. I was up north prepping some blinds for the upcoming hunting season, and found these shrooms growing throughout our property. I wasn't planning on shroom hunting so I didn't have all my books available but I did take these into the dark and the gills didn't glow, a la Jack O'lantern, and the "false gills" seem to fit Kuo's description. I also found several different boletes but, like I said, I wasn't really prepped for hunting so I left those. Should be heading back up next weekend though so hopefully I'll have enough time to be more thorough.


----------



## Michigan Mike (May 21, 2004)

Hey Radar
I probably wouldn't use the glowing part as one of the keys,
since it doesn't always happen.
Any other pics showing the false gills, stem
and a cut in half version?
The color looks good, but thats about all
I can say from the pic.
Othe keys to consider along with false gills, flesh- solid white, apricot smell
and slight peppery taste when you chew on a piece of one.

Good luck
mike


----------



## Radar420 (Oct 7, 2004)

Thanks for the reply Mike. I remember reading about the apricot smell but when I picked these I didn't notice an odor other than kind of shroomy. I think I can smell a faint hint of sweetness at the moment but they're in a cool whip container so I'm not sure if that's the odor. And I read Kuo's diatribe on its luminescence so I wasn't really gonna go by that.

Here's another pic:


----------



## Michigan Mike (May 21, 2004)

Radar
It's not really that strong of a smell to me.
That last picture is what I'm used to seeing
as far as a cut in half version of golden chanterelles.
Congrats on your first chants and it looks like
you have some nice *Gold *on your property!

Once your 100 percent on them, saute a few up
and give them a try.

Sometimes when they are in the fridge for awhile, you'll
notice the edges of caps on some will turn brown and be soft.
Just trim that part off and they are usually good to go.

mike


----------



## bassdisaster (Jun 21, 2007)

You say your hunting property is covered with these, huh they dont look rite to me? PM me the address of that property I will go check it out for ya! lol serious, if they dont look like something you should be eating i'll clean them up so you dont have to look at them he he he
Serious Finds there, cause those are some AWESOME looking chant's you have there, BTW if they are all that size, 1 week wil be too long with the warm temp's were going to have! Better get back and HARVEST the sweet tastes of summer!
1 of the keys on these are that they grow on DIRT, Jack's grow on WOOD, usually, and the false gills, also like in the cut pic, the chants are white on the inside, I hardly notice the so called apricot smell, maybe cause im always covered with skeeter spray! lol


BD


----------



## Silver Panner (Apr 15, 2009)

Is this the typical size for Chant's? I thought I found some this past weekend but they were maybe an inch or two tall and the cap sizes were in the range of a quarter to half dollar. Insides looked similar to the one above with what looked like fake gills.


----------



## Michigan Mike (May 21, 2004)

Hi SP
No those are big in comparison and ones like that are usually
found toward the end of the season.
Generally chanterelles are measured more in diameter and can
get up to 6 inch dia. but I'd say 1 to 3 inch is more the norm.

mike


----------



## Radar420 (Oct 7, 2004)

Michigan Mike said:


> Sometimes when they are in the fridge for awhile, you'll
> notice the edges of caps on some will turn brown and be soft.
> Just trim that part off and they are usually good to go.
> 
> mike


Thanks for the responses gents. The browning is exactly what I'm seeing now.

As for the picking, I think I was a few days late with these. We were getting a pretty good downpour when I found them and the majority of the ones I found were either bug ridden or covered in dirt splash back. The two big ones I found in the first pic were picture perfect IMO but when I got them back to the cabin to check them out the "gills" on each were covered with a fine white mold so they got tossed.:sad:

Nice to know for next year though. A week earlier or so and I would have filled up a paper grocery sack. Kind of makes up for the lack of morels on the property:lol: Now to figure out some of those boletes I found.


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

Ok, saw some interesting shrooms last night, so went back tonight, and cut a few of them. 

One big bolete, growing with a group of two others, about six inches tall, broad cap, light tan color on top of cap, distinct line between the cap and the underside, which looks spongy and is an offwhite. It is throwing spores all over the house right now. 

The others are what I am excited about...about a dozen, growing in a semi circle through very thick red oak leaf litter...the mature shrooms are very fluted and trumpetlike. Very gold colored, white inside when cut, edges of cap fold over and down slightly, they are about 2-3 inches tall, and look very much like the second photo that Radar posted. 

I took photos of all of them, can't post them cause I have to download the photos at work, it's a work camera. And then I have no idea how to size photos on a Mac....so if someone would be so kind as to email me at [email protected], I will email them the photos tomorrow. 

I will take them into a completely darkened room shortly. Hope someone can help me figure these out, I am very hopeful that these are my first chanterelles. I'm mildly interested in knowing what the bolete is, too, but nowhere near as much. 

Btw, these yellow-gold mushrooms are quite solid, have a solid feel to them, too. Not at all slimy...there was a slug on one of them, and others show definite signs of squirrels or something chewing on them.


----------



## bassdisaster (Jun 21, 2007)

Is this what you seen?
This is a Fluted White Helvella, if so dont eat it, or at least the Audubon book does NOT say its edible! If this is it?
As this is the only FLUTED shroom I know of? 
If your talking about Chantrells they tend to be yellow/gold colored and the gills are FALSE gills, they are more like thick folds, no real depth to them and they have a fat top/center and they are white on the inside with the false gills following the stem, and grow on dirt, the bad look alike is a Jack-O-lantern it looks verry similar but grows on wood either above or below ground and has a center stalk that goes to the cap and altho the gills follow the stem they are deep and actuall gills!
Hope this helps

BD


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

What I am trying to say is that the cap folds UP in the mature mushrooms, and you can see the false gills underneath. Very yellow gold. 

Just went through about 200 photos of both boletes and chanterelles on Google, and am 99% sure I have a "bitter bolete" and three golden chanterelles here. 

NO, don't worry, I'm not about to eat anything yet. I am not noticing any special smells of apricot or anything like that, but they do all smell, they are sitting here on a paper towel next to me...they smell of fungus and dirt. I still have to do the dark room test.

Ok, just walked into my bedroom closet with them and shut the door. No, they did not glow in the dark, it was just dark. 

Spore print? How do I do that?


----------



## bigsablemike (Apr 26, 2005)

Linda G. said:


> What I am trying to say is that the cap folds UP in the mature mushrooms, and you can see the false gills underneath. Very yellow gold.
> 
> Just went through about 200 photos of both boletes and chanterelles on Google, and am 99% sure I have a "bitter bolete" and three golden chanterelles here.
> 
> ...


 
you should check out mushroom expert.com it will tell you all about how to spore print,about all the terminology, and all that.you can search all the species.good sight,ive just started shroomin this year ,that site is very informative.
another good one is rodgers mushrooms.com it has a picture match function,also a match by characteristic's.those two have helped me alot.


----------



## Michigan Mike (May 21, 2004)

Linda G. said:


> What I am trying to say is that the cap folds UP in the mature mushrooms, and you can see the false gills underneath. Very yellow gold.
> 
> Just went through about 200 photos of both boletes and chanterelles on Google, and am 99% sure I have a "bitter bolete" and three golden chanterelles here.
> 
> ...


 
Hi Linda
Check out the sub forum above "mushroom questions & info"
for spore printing and edibility rules of boletes.

If they look like radars last photo and have the
false gills, solid white on the inside, mild peppery taste it
sounds like you found your first chants to me...Congrats!

Be careful leaving a bolete laying around since the bugs
love them.
Generally when you cut the stem, you'll see their tunnels with
boletes and chants.

mike


----------



## bigsablemike (Apr 26, 2005)

Michigan Mike said:


> Hi Linda
> Check out the sub forum above "mushroom questions & info"
> for spore printing and edibility rules of boletes.
> 
> ...


those boletes seem to grow fast and rot young!:lol:
even the fresher looking ones ive found look old.
some of them havent even cleared the leaves.


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

I have no interest in eating that big bolete, I just thought it was cool looking and brought it home to id it. 

The chants, if that's what they are, are in the fridge, where like the poster above, the edges started turning brown last night. 

I am thinking that since we've had very little heat up here this summer, that with more rain the harvest of chants up here are just starting, although I've not been into this area in past weeks, everywhere else I've seen no mushrooms at all till last week...so, after I get these photos on the board, I may try eating one tonight if everyone thinks they're chants.


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

A friend now has the photos and is sizing them for me...and my art director, who's a member here as well, says they are indeed chanterelles.


----------



## Radar420 (Oct 7, 2004)

Just an update - the shroom had a definite spicy/peppery taste to it and an ammonia test came back negative so those are indeed chanterelles and they are delicious:corkysm55


----------



## Michigan Mike (May 21, 2004)

Radar420 said:


> Just an update - the shroom had a definite spicy/peppery taste to it and an ammonia test came back negative so those are indeed chanterelles and they are delicious:corkysm55


Way to go on your first Golden Chants Radar!
And I agree they are delicious!

mike


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

Took them to a local gourmet chef and his wife, both of them positively drooled when I opened the bag. They offered to buy them right on the spot, but they couldn't offer me more than my interest in trying these new treats...$10 a pound, ah no. They also had some of those black trumpets, they buy those for $20 a pound, they said. 

Just for kicks, I cut a cap and put it in my cupboard at work on a piece of paper under a cup. We'll see if I get a spore print. 

How do you do an ammonia test? I looked at those websites, all they talked about was iron salts...


----------



## Radar420 (Oct 7, 2004)

Linda G. said:


> How do you do an ammonia test? I looked at those websites, all they talked about was iron salts...


Just take a few drops of ammonia and place it on the cap/stem. True chanterelles give no reaction whereas jack O'lanterns will turn green.

http://www.mushroomexpert.com/macrochemicals.html


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

the spore print was a very prominent whitish-yellow. And I'm still alive after eating four small shrooms last night, so I guess they are chanterelles...LOL

Didn't read the post about the ammonia till just now...will remember that in the future for friends now. 

One of my foraging buddies went out last night and also found quite a few. This summer shrooming is fun, but I will probably give away or sell most of my chanterelles. They were good, but they didn't do a lot for me, not what morels do. I will probably head out again tonight for kicks and giggles, got a nice place near a lake...it's pretty warm, dog will enjoy the lake.


----------



## Michigan Mike (May 21, 2004)

Radar420 said:


> Just take a few drops of ammonia and place it on the cap/stem. True chanterelles give no reaction whereas jack O'lanterns will turn green.
> 
> http://www.mushroomexpert.com/macrochemicals.html


I ddin't know there was an ammonia test that would separate the 2.
Thats good to know.
thanks
mike


----------



## Silver Panner (Apr 15, 2009)

Typically, when does the Chant season wind down, and does anyone have links to recipes for Chants? I'll be in Baldwin over labor day fishing and was wondering if it would be worth it to spend half a day looking.


----------

